# Bryan Baker vs. Jeremy Horn finalized for Bellator 30 in September



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Bryan Baker fell short of Bellator gold in the promotion's second season, but he'll soon get a chance to put a nice win on his resume.
> 
> The promotion confirmed today that Baker (13-2 MMA, 3-1 BFC) will meet former UFC contender and MMA marathon man Jeremy Horn (86-19-5 MMA, 0-0 BFC) at Bellator 30, according to a press release issued today.
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> "As the sport progresses on, my experience starts to mean less and less in the ring,‚Äù Horn stated in the release. "I obviously have a good understanding of when to stay calm and when to turn things on, but for the most part, I feel like a lot of us are on a pretty level playing field.


A great quote from a great guy. I love Horn. He comes from a time when his technique was enough to counter the best athleticism in the sport. Now.... not so much and he knows it. Jeremy is the epitome of what an uncoordinated nonathletic white kid can accomplish on brains and heart.

I'll never forget his fight with frank shamrock when frank was at the top. I was in a room full of people talking SHAMROCK SHAMROCK, listening to announcers talking SHAMROCK this SHAMROCK that and 5 minutes in I start thinking to myself, "am I really the only one who sees SHAMROCK getting his ass kicked?


----------

